# Words on Critical + (Dinafem)



## |B3RNY| (Jul 18, 2012)

Critical + is a Skunk X Big Bud cross (originally form Mr. Nice Seeds, known as Critical Mass) that Dinafem created, mostly just making a good feminized version of the original from Mr. Nice. If you read the breeders description of Critical + you would want to call bullshit, mostly because it all sounds too good to be true. But they certainly aren't stretching the truth about any of it. It really does grow fatter buds than any Big Bud I've ever grown, really does flower within 45-50 days, clones very easy (and quickly), has a fruity skunk smell and taste... and the smoke is great as a day or night time smoke.
I have grown many clones from my favorite pheno, but what amazed me was the pheno I grew outside, from seed. It was put out kind of early, around late march/early april, it grew to about 1 1/2 ft. and started flowering in right around the end of April (waaay too early)... I assumed she would grow a few buds, then re-veg and grow to be massive before flowering season, but she continued to flower!! ..and finished mid July. This gave m ea small harvest before my other plants are even ready to begin flowering. She finished in almost exactly 45 days (could have gone longer but impending rain caused me to cut it right on schedule), the plant only grew to just under 3 ft by the time it was harvested but the top cola was 1 1/2 ft long and weighed in almost 3 ounces by itself. This wouldn't have been a very good pheno for indoor, but I just got very lucky as I'm growing many of them outside but this one gave me a little smoke to hold me off until this fall/winter. The thing is, these guys flower so fast and MASSIVE that it's almost "holy grail" worthy. 
If you have been debating on trying Critical (or a cross of it), or any Dinafem strain for that matter- go for it!! They are GREAT breeders and have decent prices. I put em right up there with TGA and Serious seeds honestly. The critical has made many great hybrids as well, but can be grown potent enough to win a cannabis cup, as she already has a few cup wins under her belt. Cheers!


----------



## wheezer (Jul 18, 2012)

You should write descriptions for seed banks


----------



## wheezer (Jul 18, 2012)

I actualy grew it out cause I had a freebie and I was bored. It's a solid plant, good yield, ok taste, potency nothing to write home about. With everything else out there now days.....meh, just average IMO


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 18, 2012)

wheezer said:


> View attachment 2259594View attachment 2259596View attachment 2259597I actualy grew it out cause I had a freebie and I was bored. It's a solid plant, good yield, ok taste, potency nothing to write home about. With everything else out there now days.....meh, just average IMO


Same here.


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, Big Bud was always known as a heavy yielder, little taste and just average potency. I guess that shines thru with this hybrid. I've never grown it but I have heard good things about this strain. I've grown numerous things from Dinafem and was happy with everything.......


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 19, 2012)

i have 3 critical-jack seeds that im gonna try out i tried female seeds white widow big bud & it yielded good but the finished product just wasnt all that im hoping dinafem comes out better


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jul 19, 2012)

The critical plus I tried was everything you said except I was not very impressed with the smoke. Sure it taste good, but not great, kinda generic and common. Reminded me of all the beasters I used to get in Oregon. The high is sorta impressive if you only smoke it once in a while. I only tried one I got as a clone but I don't see it producing any A+ phenos, I would have to agree with the name C+.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 21, 2012)

Yea, she throws a big cola for sure


----------



## canna_420 (Jul 21, 2012)

Dinafem did not creat it, big fail their OP.
all they do is get the best pheno and fem them, they did not even buy the seed from Shanti he give away Kilos .

Any critical hybrid you buy will be a feminised Critical mass from MNS. 

Their are better quality higher yielding vars out their


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 21, 2012)

Critical+ is a good pheno that was selfed. You will get a more vigorous plant buying the regs from MNS and you will also get a more diverse selection and probably a better plant.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 21, 2012)

No thats not entirely true... Critical + is slightly different than Critical Mass. TRUST ME grow both of them.... the critical + is better IMO. they used critical mass and bred it with a skunk. it even says that they recently "upgraded this strain" on their website. i just grew Critical + and it was awesome. needs almost no Veg time, tons of bud sites, SUPER strong fruity sweet skunk odor. Nice lime green buds with fire red hairs, hardly any leaves and the ones that are there are hash makers! The high is like an indica heavy skunk, certainly not a full indica stone but not overly sativa either. this strain is one of the best out there IMO. super easy and flowers in under 50 days total. people begged for my stash of this... even over the OG and Crimea Blue.
Critical Mass is technically closer in relation to the acutal "big bud" strain. Think of critical + as a re-worked version of the Critical Mass.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jul 21, 2012)

btw ive grown Blue widow, and OG Kush also from dinafem... all were amazing. Each seed produced a winner pheno... and i was scared to try dinafem cuz of the way people belly ache on here about them when they have no idea what they are talking about. 
Dinafem has done nothing but awesome things for me so far. ugh i hate fem seed bashers... obviously dont have the experience needed to realize they shouldnt be vastly different. I also have ZERO HERMIES. its light leaks and heat stress that makes all these hermies mostly, and poor breeders like swerve from TCC. jeez id be embarrassed to sell gear if had as many complaints as him.
just want to throw some REAL up in here!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 21, 2012)

double post for some reason


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 21, 2012)

You can certainly make fems that don't herm. That wasn't my point. Some breeders do not do adequate testing on their femmed products resulting in unpredictable results because the plants are not clones. Generally the really good traits people want are recessive, but there are also other bad recessive traits folks do not want. Generally a femmed seed will have a number of the positive qualities of the mother, but it also may have a host of negative ones ranging from minor negatives to major negatives. They might have some positives too potentially, although I'd suggest it's less likely given the complex selection processes that happen in nature causing certain traits to dominate. 

You could theoretically find a plant that has identical halves to their genetic code but this is highly unlikely and maybe impossible practically speaking, I don't know. I do know there are over 20,000 genes in a cannabis plant and there are genetic traits that are linked to one another as well, making breeding a difficult and time consuming process and while femmed seeds will show those positive traits I talk about, just understand there may be some negatives that come out as well. Selection is critical. 

I agree that many herms are caused by grower error, but not all are. 

If you had a gigantic breeding room you could definitely breed and develop the 'perfect' strain that would grow uniformly from seed all the time, but it would take millions of plants and a solid decade or more of work and your definition of perfect may not line up with others. You'd also have a variety that was very highly bottlenecked and would have lost some genetics in the process in the end product.

As far as Dinafem's critical+ is concerned it is a selfed plant from Shanti's regular seeds. Maybe they changed it up recently, but that's what it was and they even offered Shanti money because of it. He refused. 

Here's a pic of a regular CM plant from Shanti's gear, looks like fire to me:

View attachment 2263716

Inbreeding often comes at a price, it's why you are advised against screwing your sister. Like I believe I said before, 1/8 children born from first cousins will contain a lethal recessive gene. Now in Cannabis they can test and ensure these traits aren't there in large quantity, but on a larger scale they are going to show up more often than in regular plants that aren't highly inbred. It's the good with the bad and sometimes you get lucky, sometimes you don't. Sometimes you might get unlucky more often with one variety than with another (femmed or polyhybrids) for various reasons. Really not much excuse to ever get bad fem seeds from the breeders perspective, but you know stuff gets rushed to market sometimes. Critical+ is fairly well proven, but you're more likely to get a legendary plant from the regs that is better suited to your own preferences given the extra diversity in the genetics. 

I am not a fem hater per se, but I think they are not all they are sometimes cracked up to be and I question that direction of "breeding" as a lot of times it's just selfing elite plants found in regular seeds and hoping for the best. The selection process is extremely simple so people screwing it up are either lazy, incompetent or both. I don't know many people who claim the offspring of a feminized plant are better than the original. I'd love to see that though, and it isn't impossible, just unlikely for many somewhat complicated reasons that I believe I have some grasp on, but I don't feel comfortable enough with yet to explain beyond what I've explained above. 

I think my position is pretty reasonable personally.


PS: Critical Mass is a heavy yielding Afghani x Skunk #1. I'm quite sure Critical+ is the same thing. If it's been bx'd to the skunk #1 again I'd imagine that would make it more sativa leaning, not indica, although it's possible as there are definitely more indica leaning phenotypes of skunk. "Improved" could really be as simple as they grew some more regular beans, found a better mom and she had better offspring. A time consuming process no doubt, but genetically it's the same base.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 21, 2012)

yea...Dinafem is solid.... more so than expected for all fem seeds IMO.But the smoke is average at best.You can't compare it to the dank cuts going around Cali, or the phenos I find in other breeders work. It's just not that extra good, connoisuer grade stuff that's all.


----------



## althor (Jul 21, 2012)

wheezer said:


> yea...Dinafem is solid.... more so than expected for all fem seeds IMO.But the smoke is average at best.You can't compare it to the dank cuts going around Cali, or the phenos I find in other breeders work. It's just not that extra good, connoisuer grade stuff that's all.


 Thats the exact word I use to describe them, solid. Nothing spectacular or mindblowing, but you will be satisfied with the money/time spent.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jul 22, 2012)

the "big bud" available in seed form isn't the real deal according to cannabible, but critical+ is one of the most used strains in crosses these days right up there with OG kush so it can't be too shabby. a couple dozen breeders aren't all going to make a mad dash for a schwag strain. i should be testing a critical jack or haze cross i think. i'm sure i have something with critical. maybe it's just CG9 critical 33.

it seems to be a cash cropper gold standard strain.


----------



## bb419 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep on my first try I burnt all my plants accept the Dinafem freebes, that C+ was an amazing strain, only a few fan leafs but still huge colas, finished fast too. And each bud had like 3X more pistils than any other for that grow, it smells terrible tho, not pleasant to put up to your nose kinda burns when you sniff it like ammonia? High wasn't great but based on plant structure its amazing.

Taste and smell is more like chemicals than herb. Watch out for bud rot too, its a very dense budding strain.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jul 24, 2012)

wheezer said:


> yea...Dinafem is solid.... more so than expected for all fem seeds IMO.But the smoke is average at best.You can't compare it to the dank cuts going around Cali, or the phenos I find in other breeders work. It's just not that extra good, connoisuer grade stuff that's all.


If that. Sure there strong but if I wanted to go buy some "solid" Mr. Nice genetics and self a nice pheno that would be pretty easy. I have grown freebies of Moby Dick, Critical +, Royal Haze and Power Kush, none of which impressed me smoke wise. The Moby had a kick ass sativa high the first joint or so and the it was just ok, and the flavor sucked (grass and gas). The Critical + was sweet, easy, fast and heavy but nothing to write home about. The royal haze wasn't bad just by no means worth 12 weeks, maybe 7? And I'm on my second Power Kush and they have both been weak, the first tasted, well ok, barely, like maybe 10 generations back there was some kill in there. The second one may not get finished, we'll see. I've ran a lot of beans from a lot of breeders and these guys will not get my money. I may not even start there freebies anymore. For what it is worth the Moby and Critical were both dream plants, super easy and heavy, heavy. But who wants more ok smoke, not me!


----------



## calicat (Jul 24, 2012)

Critical Mass or Critical plus depending what seed company it is coming from is basically your new generation big bud. I have had some cycles where I had some critical mass and critical plus seeds. The yield is there but it still has the inherent problems of big bud of yesteryear..inconsistent in their potency, flavor, and potential yields. I am currently doing a critical mass x og kush strain I am curious to see how that turns out.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, a huge cola. She does throw out good phenos as well, I will add that tolerancy builds quickly as she IS a commercial production strain (essentially a re-worked Big Bud) but realize that she is Sativa dominant and has a flowering time of 45-50 days (no joke.) I like to spread the word about hybrids of this nature because with strains that flower like this, there's really no reason to mess with the autoflowering strains when you can get a 'real' strain to flower even quicker. As I said, it was originally bred by Mr. Nice Seeds, Dinafem only reworked it and femenized her. The production strains have never really been as potent as the connoisseur strains, but the yield makes them notable... that's why I was hoping to hear from a grower whom has messed with any of the Critical hybrids (Cloud 9, Critical JYD Haze, etc.) or maybe Moby Dick bc they're suppose to yield amazing results as well but would most likely have higher potency as well as a more prominent taste. Anyone tried em? or even the Critical X White Widow cross? 

I've got some Serious AK47 I thought might make a good Critical cross, any opinions on that?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 31, 2012)

Dinafem did not rework it.

They just grew a different seed from MNS and selfed it instead.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jul 31, 2012)

It's not just Big Bud, the original Big Bud was a predominately Indica strain, and even the Big Bud has Cannabis Cup wins... when you have a good strain, the rest comes down to the growing (and almost more-so to the curing)... Critical + is different from Critical Mass, enough to call for a slight name change. The fellas at Mr. Nice Seeds even thanked Dinafem for what they did with the strain and wouldn't accept Dinafem's offer of compensation... They selfed the Critical AFTER breeding it among some early flowering skunk strains (this is what Pedidos told me from Dinafem), not only did they shorten the flowering time just a hair but they also 'bre out' an undesirable pheno (which I was lucky/unlucky enough to run across), this "undesirable" pheno (according to Dinafem themselves) is just quick to flower, almost with automatic properties. This is the plant I was talking about in the original post. I just enjoy the quick flowering sativas, maybe they aren't as potent but they give me a happy, up-beat kind of energy buzz comparable to an Indica hybrid and a nice cup of coffee.

I'll post pics of my early flowering Critical later today, less than 3 feet tall and produced almost a 1/4 lb in the middle of the hottest/driest summer my state has had in over 50 years.. after vegging for only around 2-3 weeks form seed. Smoke was decent, very Sativa-like for a quick-flower, but this pheno lost her wonderful smell/taste in the curing process (this doesn't seem to happen with the taller, more Sativa-like pheno.) 

Has anyone anything to say about any other Dinafem strains? I am very curious, I have some of their "White Widow" that I'd like to try out.. though their White Widow is just Haze X Skunk X Northern Lights, that doesn't sound right to me I thought a Widow was a Brazilian X South Indian? ..they're Super Silver has the same exact lineage, hopefully they differ enough to take the names of 2 of the most popular strains of all times. I really like Dinafem but how can they (and MANY others) sell strains that already exist, if the lineage is going to be completely different than the original? I'm sure they're all still good strains but couldn't they just come up with a new name instead of trying to make $ of another breeders' glory?


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes they did rework it, it's in the May 2012 High Times magazine. It's not just selfed, that's what the entire article is about. Mr. Nice Seeds was offered compensation for the genetics but he turned down the cash and thanked them for fixing up the Critical Mass. They shortened the flowering time (you'll see if you read breeder descriptions), increased smell/taste (which still needs a little work) and bred out many of the early flowering, undesirable phenotypes. Just because a breeder is older does not necessarily make them better, getting a "thank you" form a breeder as legendary as Mr. Nice is quite a compliment. I don't see much hype on the original Critical Mass anymore, I believe Mr. Nice was outdone by Dinafem... of course nobody is going to admit that simply because Dinafem hasn't been in the field nearly as long. I do enjoy growing Mr. Nice Critical Mass, I had it before I messed with C+, I like everything about the C+ better (all-round... other than the color, but the color of a healthy plant means nothing to a smoker.)


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jul 31, 2012)

... it was selfed AFTER being reworked. Ask Dinafem yourself, I did. They will reply to you, though they aren't the best with English because they're working out of Spain but they are very polite and reasonable. Selfing a plant will just give you femenized seeds and add a generation of inbreeding... if this was all that was done to the strain they wouldn't have bothered with renaming it, strains are not trademarked (other than the original AK47.) C+ is more Sativa dominant than the Mass, that's what sold me on it, I don't like a stone, I like a high.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 8, 2012)

wheezer said:


> View attachment 2263291View attachment 2263292Yea, she throws a big cola for sure




You aren't telling me anything new, this cola came form an early flowering pheno (finished, outdoors, in mid-July) that grew in a perfect x-mas tree pattern and only reached 2 ft. 10 inches tall.This one threw a whole lot of fan leaves, it took a while to trim up but I got a hair under a 1/4 lb from her (dry/cured weight) and so many trimmings I had enough to make a little bit of hash as well. This is the pheno I was talking about, Dinafem bred most of them out but it didn't hurt my feelings to get one because it allowed me an early outdoor harvest and the potency was about the same as my regular C+'s but had more of an indica like stone to it, I like the uppity "speed-weed." She could have flowered another week, even 2 but the weather forced me to cut her early. Critical is certainly a commercial strain but I'd recommend it to anyone thinking of growing an autoflower (instead you can grow a C+ (flower) from seed and have smoke faster than any auto and more potent as well) or just wants some quick sativa-like smoke. I'm not trying to hate on the auto growers, I just don't understand the logic in them. I don't grow autos, unless they come as a freebie and then I will sample the smoke and give the rest away (I've smoked some decent autos but none of them compare to a good, regular strain.)


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 13, 2012)

The C+ can grow some connoisseur quality buds as well, it's all about the pheno. The "Bilbo" cut, I think, is the cup winner they're talking about in High Times magazine... 1st place 2011 Barcelona cup. I'm definitely not sayng it's the best by any means, I just didn't want to sell her short- it's everything the breeder says it is and I fucking love that!


----------



## althor (Aug 13, 2012)

Only strain of dinafem's I havent liked much is diesel. It was grown by a friend and he had some temp issues to deal with and I am sure it had an impact. But either way I didnt care for it. The other dinafem's I have had experience with I have found to be very solid.


----------



## hazey grapes (Aug 13, 2012)

skunk #1 is only GENETICALLY a "sativa". it smokes way to stony for my tastes and i consider it an indica even if it only has 25% afghani.

big bud WAS overrated as mentioned. just like white widow's obsession with resin glands at the expense of flavor & smoothness etc., BB was only concerned with size of the bud AND any of the big bud seeds you see aren't "the real deal" any more than ANYTHING with thunderfuck in it's name is. if you combined the size with skunk #1 resin production and potency though, you could get a nice synergy as described i can believe. skunk #1 does a lot to improve haze potency. haze x skunk is even more potent than columbian gold and once you get the afghani level down to an acceptable12.5% level, then you get a low stone lead eye only buzz.

i'm really starting to get jazzed about trying my critical jack UFO now. even if it turns out too stoney for my tastes, the speed and productivity would be a nice match for breeding with stretchy 12 week plus IBLs.

i'm glad someone dug this thread back up after someone tried to rag on me for naming critical + as a top indica for breeding. a lot of breeders are using it these days and someone in another thread claimed their C+ cross was better than THIRTY other strains! if that's the case, it can't suck.

i haven't really read up on C+ as i just don't like indicas, but knowing that it's an improvement on big bud helps me understand it's "purpose" better. i should go and read it's description for an even better idea.

OK. i HAVE read it's description before, only i dismissed it because of the skunk funk. hopefully it will mellow out with jack herer. OK, just read up on critical jack, and it sounds even better! i can deal with lemons better than skunks. it's even more productive and less stony with some psychoactrivity even. 

CH9's very indica looking jack smoked a lot less stony than i imagined. i don't know what it was crossed with, but i've been considering my (C99 x A11) x jack cross as my "fast & dense low stone breeder", but it sounds like critical jack might be even better in that role. as i just bought another jack seed for further testing as it was overshadowed by sweet haze & jack's cleaner 2 in my grow, i'll be able to compare the 2 side by side. it kind of sounds like what i was hoping joey weed's C99 was going to be like. that strain's just too clear headed and racy to really be able to groove on music & movies like you can trippier strains with more neutral energy profiles.

i'm positive critical jack would be a way better start for shrinking & speeding up a 12 week or more stretchy IBL than *ack ack ack* afghani.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Aug 13, 2012)

threadstarter is right! i grew out a critical+ freebie (indoors) and it blew me away. i yielded 4 1/2 oz in a 5gal pot with 30day veg. not bad if u ask me. the potency was there in my pheno. 

3 key reasons to buy critical+:
1) fast finisher
2) heavy yield
3) good smoke

overall id say its a 8.5/9 out of 10 overall. 

my pheno was more sativa than indica in the type of high it was. heady. good for daytime but had enough of an indica kick that it would work for nighttime as well.

i was pretty impressed and would strongly consider actually buying my next critical+ bean from attitude.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 14, 2012)

HazeyGrapes, I'm with you man, Skunk #1 (these days, anyways) certainly strikes me as more of an Indica... especially in the high. I am a Sativa lover though, so C+ turned out to be right up my alley. Don't let anyone talk shit to you for your ideas on Critical as a good breeder- if it wasn't a GREAT breeder, then it wouldn't have been used in various crosses from almost every breeder out there. 
I like some good kush smoke every once in a while but I'm almost physically sick of seeing 'breeders' out there who breed exclusively with OG kush cuts, kush strains are potent but the cannabis world has MUCH more to offer than OG.
TheManWithThePlan- I've ordered a 10 pack of C+ before, it comes in a badass metal tin but I just wanted to let everybody know I've grown around 20 or 30 Dinafems altogether (various strains) and I'm still at a 100% germination rate.

I started this thread so that people who were thinking of buying C+ would know that the breeders' description (even though it sounds far-fetched) isn't a lie. Huge yielder, sufficiently potent (w/the right pheno), sativa dominant, clones easy and VERY quickly, good-strong skunk/fruit scent (but has a light flavor), flowers in 45 days, grows VERY vigorously. I never said it's the best or anything but I think that her other attributes make her worthy of growing out and even breeding. I just wanted to give people who had Critical (or Dinafem) in mind some reassurance, because the breeder's description sounds like a lie... until you actually grow it.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Aug 15, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> HazeyGrapes, I'm with you man, Skunk #1 (these days, anyways) certainly strikes me as more of an Indica... especially in the high. I am a Sativa lover though, so C+ turned out to be right up my alley. Don't let anyone talk shit to you for your ideas on Critical as a good breeder- if it wasn't a GREAT breeder, then it wouldn't have been used in various crosses from almost every breeder out there.
> I like some good kush smoke every once in a while but I'm almost physically sick of seeing 'breeders' out there who breed exclusively with OG kush cuts, kush strains are potent but the cannabis world has MUCH more to offer than OG.
> TheManWithThePlan- I've ordered a 10 pack of C+ before, it comes in a badass metal tin but I just wanted to let everybody know I've grown around 20 or 30 Dinafems altogether (various strains) and I'm still at a 100% germination rate.
> 
> I started this thread so that people who were thinking of buying C+ would know that the breeders' description (even though it sounds far-fetched) isn't a lie. Huge yielder, sufficiently potent (w/the right pheno), sativa dominant, clones easy and VERY quickly, good-strong skunk/fruit scent (but has a light flavor), flowers in 45 days, grows VERY vigorously. I never said it's the best or anything but I think that her other attributes make her worthy of growing out and even breeding. I just wanted to give people who had Critical (or Dinafem) in mind some reassurance, because the breeder's description sounds like a lie... until you actually grow it.


what dinafem strains have you grown? any info on those strains (im always interested in growing more dinafem gear. its probably the only breeder that never let me down thus far)

im especially interested in learning more about their california hashplant and diesel strains. 


I grew original amnesia, critical+, roadrunner auto, and haze auto. none of them were a let down in the least. i grew the auto's under cfls and they got me an ounce each which was impressive for me only using 4 23w bulbs on each auto. the original amnesia and critical+ were under 600w hps and gave great results. 

out of almost everything ive grown dinafem does have pretty accurate descriptions compared to guys like ghs who routinely lie (800g per sq/m haha yeah rite...maybe outdoors w/ plant steriods lol) 


im definitely on the dinafem bandwagon at this point.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Aug 15, 2012)

oh hey wat skunk #1's have you grown? from what breeders? i grew a skunk #1 from seedsman and either i got a good pheno or its a lil different than everyone else's skunk #1 because i got one that (imo) was 60% sativa and 40% indica in effect and genetics. 

give it a try. warning...it was the most stinky plant ive every grown. smelled so disgustingly foul during flowering. took over the grow room in smell.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey man, thanks for stopping in.. So far I've grown Dinafem's Critical+, White Widow and Moby Dick so far.. I'd recommend any of them to grow, Moby Dick was especially surprising in the yield area; like Critical + but with better flavor/potency IMO. I know they all have to be selfed, or BX'ed in the 1st place to be feminized but they've all grown, seemingly, with hybrid vigor. Sorry, I haven't grown the Diesel or Hashplants from Dinafem yet so I can't comment on those but I'd really like to try 'em all! Especially their newer strain "Cloud 9", I think it's a Critical + X J.Y.D. Haze. Oh yeah- I had very good luck out of a Blue Widow I got as a freeby last year too! It was really good smoke but I didn't have the time/space to really experience that one fully.
Skunk #1= Sensi Seeds baby!! I'll have to look into that, I've heard a lot of good things about Seedsman, thanks for the suggestion; I'm a skunk-lover!


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 20, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Hey man, thanks for stopping in.. So far I've grown Dinafem's Critical+, White Widow and Moby Dick so far.. I'd recommend any of them to grow, Moby Dick was especially surprising in the yield area; like Critical + but with better flavor/potency IMO. I know they all have to be selfed, or BX'ed in the 1st place to be feminized but they've all grown, seemingly, with hybrid vigor. Sorry, I haven't grown the Diesel or Hashplants from Dinafem yet so I can't comment on those but I'd really like to try 'em all! Especially their newer strain "Cloud 9", I think it's a Critical + X J.Y.D. Haze. Oh yeah- I had very good luck out of a Blue Widow I got as a freeby last year too! It was really good smoke but I didn't have the time/space to really experience that one fully.
> Skunk #1= Sensi Seeds baby!! I'll have to look into that, I've heard a lot of good things about Seedsman, thanks for the suggestion; I'm a skunk-lover!


the moby dick sounds nice as well. 

people do think that dinafem is blowing smoke on their description of critical+ but the one i grew from pick and mix on attitude was exactly like you and dinafem described it. critical+ may not be the best in the world or anything but its definitely something to keep in your grow room or keep for a mother/breeding purposes. too many + and not hardly and negatives to growing it imo. 

how was that blue widow? i grew white berry from paradise seeds and im pretty sure both r white widow x blueberry (or is blue widow blueberry x white widow?) idk either way i bet its pretty damn good because my white berry was top notch.

i only went with seedsman because everyone on the forums told me seedsman was the original breeder of skunk #1 from back in the 70's so i figured it was worth my effort. like i said before...i cant emphasize enough how stinky it is. it smells horrible to the point you almost think you have mold (i actually had to check my plant because i was certain thats what the smell was) to my surprise there was no mold. also seedsman skunk #1 (the one 1 got at least) didnt grow too tall so if you go with it top it as much as possible because i wish i did

idk what skunk #1 will yield best or smoke best though. id like to run side by side grows when/if i can (ie. a whole grow of different breeder's skunk #1s...or white widows, etc.) it would be good to figure whos got the best. 

the skunk#1 you got from sensi...how was that?


----------



## miscbrah3284 (Sep 20, 2012)

Very first plant i grew was critical+....vegged it under a 150w hps for 30 days then flowered under a 400w and ended up with 3oz in a 3g smart pot....one of my most impressive plants to date and it contained 1 lone seed in its buds which i popped and is vegging right now.....

their og kush shot nanners like crazy crazy crazy and doesnt resemble real og much imo.....but really nice dense buds
blue hash hermed like a mofo too....i grew this strain twice, hermed both times but the smell and taste of this plant is great.

all in all im growing crit+ 1 more time now that im more experienced but im never touching dinafem again


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Sep 21, 2012)

miscbrah3284 said:


> Very first plant i grew was critical+....vegged it under a 150w hps for 30 days then flowered under a 400w and ended up with 3oz in a 3g smart pot....one of my most impressive plants to date and it contained 1 lone seed in its buds which i popped and is vegging right now.....
> 
> their og kush shot nanners like crazy crazy crazy and doesnt resemble real og much imo.....but really nice dense buds
> blue hash hermed like a mofo too....i grew this strain twice, hermed both times but the smell and taste of this plant is great.
> ...


wow really? ive grown quite a few dinafem strains and never had a hermie once. granted i havent grown their og kush or blue hash but this is still surprising news to me. guess ive been lucky?

did you have light leaks? stress? etc?


----------



## hazey grapes (Sep 21, 2012)

> *I'm with you man, Skunk #1 (these days, anyways) certainly strikes me as more of an Indica... especially in the high. *


it goes all the way back to the original. i was blazing skunk around '95 for a minute, and possibly before that as skunk and red hair were the first "brand names" at the start of the indica invasion. i don't think i got my first seed catalogue until around 1988 from "super sativa seed club" (THAT's how old school i am!). it was BS though because skunk #1 was what they were calling sativa! no neville's haze yet much less super silver or jack, and everthing else was even more indica... william's wonder, holland's hope, northern lights #5 (and some other number NL), and of course afghanicrap. THAT's why people in the mid 90s lost their minds over bubblegum.

actually today's phenos of skunk #1 are better as some of the afghani dominance has been selected away from. you want a GOOD skunk? get DNA lemon skunk. it's a nice enough high a little more middy than a generic haze. it's acceptable, though not psychoactive.

i'm betting a nickel that critical jack easily embarrasses original skunk #1 if the breeder started with good parents. there's been a fair amount of selecting away from stony buzzes slowly creeping into the market with cindy, apollo, super silver haze, jack, even sour D. getting the greedy cash crappers to stop pedaling narcotics is an uphill battle, but there's always goinf to be a demand for gear that gets you high as there's a slightly more than half preference for that than stoned despite what the market forces on consumers.

if you REALLY want to get high, you've got to do it for yourself or at least move to nor cal and smoke a lot of blue dream.

hey! i found my 1st or second catalogue! i had another one with a plain white cover with a small logo. maybe it was the second one. i would have ordered durban poison over skunk #1 any day. there were not much more than a dozen strains at first


----------



## 420babies (Oct 11, 2012)

I have one in flower right now its at 42 days and i dont have any cloudy trichs let alone any amber trichs. Theres no way itll b done in 45-50 days. Ive read on multiple sites that its actually 65-75 days maybe a few over that. Theres one pheno thats 12 weeks. Has anyone grew it from femmed seed to harvest, and have amber trichs in 50 days or less... Any info would b great...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 12, 2012)

420babies said:


> I have one in flower right now its at 42 days and i dont have any cloudy trichs let alone any amber trichs. Theres no way itll b done in 45-50 days. Ive read on multiple sites that its actually 65-75 days maybe a few over that. Theres one pheno thats 12 weeks. Has anyone grew it from femmed seed to harvest, and have amber trichs in 50 days or less... Any info would b great...


its probally just comercially ready in 45-50 days. I won't know for sure for a while I got the original critical mass going now but still in veg. but I've seen off flower times all over and I've seen arjan from greenhouse saying a strain will be commercially ready at whatever time on his videos and those are usally the flower times they give. 
but also if you put her in flower before she showed preflowers it will take longer to finish as it was not fully mature yet.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in Spain and we know all about Critical as IT'S OURS !! I like Dinafem but in every pack there will be a runt seed. I've got their Power Kush on the go. Have done critical jack in the past. My first grow was critical , pictured in My Album. Why not take a look at Kritical Bilbo from Genethiks. 

I love Serious Seeds and had a lovely white Russian and double Dutch in the garden. Also tried their Chronic.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm in Spain and we know all about Critical as IT'S OURS !! I like Dinafem but in every pack there will be a runt seed. I've got their Power Kush on the go. Have done critical jack in the past. My first grow was critical , pictured in My Album. Why not take a look at Kritical Bilbo from Genethiks.
> 
> I love Serious Seeds and had a lovely white Russian and double Dutch in the garden. Also tried their Chronic.


hows the chronic compared to the original critical mass? I almost bought that one but I saw a lot more grows of the cm and they all looked nice but I haven't really seen much chronic grows on the net.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 12, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> hows the chronic compared to the original critical mass? I almost bought that one but I saw a lot more grows of the cm and they all looked nice but I haven't really seen much chronic grows on the net.


Hello Darling! 

If I hadn't grown them all from seed and at the same time it'd be hard and not exact to say - however I did !!! All in my first grow, al the same veg, 11L pots, same food, PH ETC. the Chronic gave me 70g and I had 6 plants under a 600W. The other critical gave me 40-60g. I wish they'd all been Chronic and I wish I'd done 8 per light. So it could have been 70g x 8 = 560g on my first grow !! Yeah baby!! I knew I was on to something after that and now look!!


I forgot to add that Chronic will take over a week longer and is more sensitive than crit.


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Oct 13, 2012)

This critical + is the truth as far as easy grow with little stress. I get 50 gram a plant consistently with hardly any fan leaves and very dense resinous buds. Super easy trim and cures well without musking up the jar or molding. This plant has very little stretch. Without a doubt the easiest plant I ever grew. Just got done with Dr. Green thumbs The Dope and Millenium Bud. Also did CC Tahoe OG. Critical + is the only one I decided to make mothers out of...


----------



## 420babies (Oct 14, 2012)

No i vegged her for like 9 weeks. Shes huge. Almost 5 1/2 ft tall. Im starting to get a few amber trichs now... But itll be atleast 65 days before its even close to done...


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Oct 14, 2012)

420babies said:


> No i vegged her for like 9 weeks. Shes huge. Almost 5 1/2 ft tall. Im starting to get a few amber trichs now... But itll be atleast 65 days before its even close to done...


Thats odd you have such a large critical +... I have mothers that dont even want to approach 2 1/2 feet at about eight weeks in veg right now. She stays short for me and her buds are super dense.


----------



## Pokerpro32 (Oct 15, 2012)

I've grown out dinafems critical jack and it was amazing! Good yields and resin production.


----------



## Pokerpro32 (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a pic of my critcal jack


----------



## 420babies (Oct 15, 2012)

well there you go... She is 5' 9 1/2" that was taken 11 days ago and i would say she has grew another 3" since then shes drinkin a gallon a day. Usin GH nutes mildly aggressive feedings... And thats general hydroponics nutes. Floramicro, floragrow and florabloom. Using distilled water and 5ml cal/mag every other ffof soil. With added perlite and bone meal and dried blood meal amended in the soil in final 5 gal bucket. Lined with panties hose, and have 1/2" holes drilled all over bucket acts jus like airpot my root system is huge and when i chop it ill post a pic of it.


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

420babies said:


> View attachment 2374115 well there you go... She is 5' 9 1/2" that was taken 11 days ago and i would say she has grew another 3" since then shes drinkin a gallon a day. Usin GH nutes mildly aggressive feedings... And thats general hydroponics nutes. Floramicro, floragrow and florabloom. Using distilled water and 5ml cal/mag every other ffof soil. With added perlite and bone meal and dried blood meal amended in the soil in final 5 gal bucket. Lined with panties hose, and have 1/2" holes drilled all over bucket acts jus like airpot my root system is huge and when i chop it ill post a pic of it.


Thats even more odd now that you describe your plant more. From what I have noticed about my Critical + is that it stays short and grows slowly during veg. Hardly stretching braches or the top. "My plant" and this is one of the main reasons I created mothers with her is that she hardly drinks any water what so ever and this is wonderful considering I grow hydroponically. Also to note her roots are a little on the scragely side. I mean they look nice and white and all but no where near the amount of rootage I have with any other strain.These are probably the least developed roots I have ever witnessed on a plant. 

We just have totally opposite plants if you base it on characteristics...


----------



## 420babies (Oct 15, 2012)

Well mine is a dinafem critical+ i can show you a copy of the order from attitude. And mine has a ubmistakablly fruit smell with sum light skunk undertones... All my side branch colas r the size of pop cans now. Im also running g13 labs pineapple express, and then next i havent decided. I got white widow, og kush #1 and #18. Kandy kush, cataract kush, dr. Grinspoon, critical jack herer, auto cheese, blue hash, blue dream haze, and rambo aka lambo..


----------



## 420babies (Oct 15, 2012)

Ive looked all over and only found two grows, of critical one bein done in 50 days, and one done in 12 weeks. Those are the only two different phenos ive read about. Or that i can find. Have you finished one yet. If so how long did it go? Was the smoke decent? Weight ?? Lighting?? Im running right now 1000w hps above and two 320w mh for side 2ndary lighting....


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

420babies said:


> Ive looked all over and only found two grows, of critical one bein done in 50 days, and one done in 12 weeks. Those are the only two different phenos ive read about. Or that i can find. Have you finished one yet. If so how long did it go? Was the smoke decent? Weight ?? Lighting?? Im running right now 1000w hps above and two 320w mh for side 2ndary lighting....


My Critical+ is also from Dinafem, I used a hydroponic power grower. Veged for thirty days and flowered for like 45 and it was done. Veged under a single highoutput T5 bulb. Flowered under a 8 bulb T5 while only using four bulbs. Still got tremendous dense buds. 50 grams dry. I speculate if I veg longer I can get more bud. Just did it simple the first go around. Currently have four strong mothers in power growers at the moment and 12 clones getting ready to root to go in a dwc bubbleponics systems. Im not worried about the clones but I truly cant wait til I decide to flip those moms. Oh I forgot the smoke report. I dont smoke=ounevinsmoke. It has good bag appeal and smell and overall look that make it easy to sell though. No complaints either.


----------



## 420babies (Oct 15, 2012)

Gotcha well tomorrow is my day 44 of flower. The 17th is 45 days and the 22nd is is 50 days, so i hope its done by then i got 3 pe clones ready to go.in place of the critical under the 1000w hps. I hope i have good luck with it like i have the critical. It was my first femmed seed. Ive grew a bunch of bag seeds with great results. So i figured might as well grow something worth my time. And attitude hada killer promo in june. So i had to order stuff. And my lil hobby has become an obession. So my with says. She also says i pay more attention to them then i do her n our 2 month old son. Lol


----------



## gonger (Oct 15, 2012)

i just germinated critical mass from MNS and i think i'm going to do a 12/12 grow using the entire ff line for nutes and ocean forest. im curious how i should feed since i'm essentially not doing a veg time beyond its natural first few weeks growth...any ideas? should i just feed normally with the schedule, or should i try to condense it? any ideas /suggestions would be great!


----------



## teoborg (Oct 16, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> removed.


Oouch...that hurts and also you're being rude. What has to do the killing of the Aztecs & Incas with critical +...?


----------



## HerbRon (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah, truly stupid remarks... This guy surely has no clue that Shantibaba sources production of his genetics in Spain (he is English, started Mr. Nice in Holland, and lives in Switzerland). In fact, he told me himself that Critical has been to a great extent worked on and developed in Spain. Kritikal Bilbo dates back to the mid'90´s when Critical wasn´t even on the map and Northern Spanish breeders including Genehtik were fine-tuning a strain that has become an essential commercial variety. Not to mention that Dinafem are pioneers in feminization and are known in the seed industry (I wholesale seeds at the global level) for their incredibly high germination rates. In fact, does this clown realize that nowadays more than 60% of "Dutch" seeds are made in Spain, especially in the South and the Basque Country. So let´s keep xenophobic idiocy off the forum, please.


----------



## Rustafa (Oct 28, 2012)

Well this is weird lol i just happen to be 3 weeks (roughly) from my 12/12 switch. Have not had any problems yet that has to do with the strain. Here are some pics let me know what you guys think or any suggestions. Its the two in the back and the one in front is a dinafem cheese so far so good. Very fruity skunk smell to them. Def need a carbon filter without a doubt. THEY STINK!!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Oct 30, 2012)

I've found the 12 week phenotype; it purples just a little in the cold outside but lacks the fruity smell I usually associate with Critical+.. more of just a handsome, classic, stinky Skunk. The potency of Critical+ is, to me, only very impressive _relative _to the commercial-leaning yield; there's somewhat of a trade off in yield and potency, for the most part.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2012)

I think the yield/potency thing is just a general rule of thumb. Although you can get some mighty potent and high yielding F1's. Neville once posted he would blow people's minds with what's possible for potency, if bred for exclusively. But there are always so many other factors to consider.


----------



## beans davis (Nov 1, 2012)

Dinafem has damn good strains DF Pyramid and Kanabia all have males & reg seeds they choose not to sell them...they collect a lot of landraces also.

@B3RNY you seem to be a nice guy trying to learn google this shit dont rely on 1 place read grow reports u will see....u like sats check Kanabias Citris
Dont go by attitude descrips for Kannabia they are all wrong go to their site.Citris 80% sativa-Lemonade 2000 aka LA2K(cali sativa clone) X Rosseta Stone Bros.Grim Roset stn.-Princess 88 X WW

This is an independent report on DF Moby Dick no one trying to sell anything or mods calling them mids.

Moby Dick is a fantastic med strain. White Widow x Haze.
Very stony sativa effect. From the runs we've seen from different growers in the area there are at least 2 distinct phenotypes:


The first one seems to yield a brighter, nearly lime-green color with bright orange hairs. Very small calyxes but the buds are abundant with them, resulting in dense golf ball sized (at the smallest) nugs. Very pungent limey/citrus smell, almost a little sour. I would say this one is a little bit haze dominant in effect; an uplifting cerebral energy starts off but then gets a bit more fuzzy and giggly; nice little bit of body/muscle relaxation but the headbuzz is just so electrically euphoric and uplifting that it almost puts my pain entirely out of my mind. Very good daytime anxiety and/or pain med. The grower had one of the first batches he brought us tested and the results came in at 18.5%thc; his recent grows have been even stronger.

The second one we've been seeing has much much larger calyxes stacked randomly, resulting in not quite what I want to call "scraggly" buds but they're just not as compact or dense in appearance. The smell is a very powerful, very dank/funk/earthy/musky one in comparison to the other pheno. Definitely more of like a savory-sweet smell, opposed to the citrus-sour of the other. The other notable thing about the appearance is that this type is absolutely sugar covered; just totally glistening with trichomes. This excessive amount of trichs contributes to the buds having a more whiteish/yellow/amber/beige kind of color, a little hard to describe, with hairs that were a little darker redorange/red color. The effect is a bit different than the other as well. Very powerful hybrid stoney effect, definitely more Widow dominant. Starts off as a headbuzz but then just turns you stupid. Still up in the head a bit but more of a narcotic "duhhhhh" mindset. Great body/muscle/limb relaxation, fantastic anti-nausea properties. Might leave you a little slow or dumb, but you'll have a grin on your face while bumbling around your house in confusion. This pheno is straight up medicine. Great all around med for high tolerance and high pain patients; probably best suited as a evening/nighttime med for less heavy medicators. I just wish the grower was still in the area and that they had their stuff sent out for testing.​



They are selling Moby Dick Blue Widow & Critical Jack by Dinafem in Cali med clubs now...all top shelf
This is why i would buy spannish.. average growers getting 18-22% THC off Dinafem seeds not clones or special phenos.


----------



## jackberryblue47 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dinafem are sick.
critical jack looking good right now smells like lemon mmmmm.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Nov 5, 2012)

so everyone agrees...dinafem = a breeder on the top of their game.

as i said earlier in this thread: ive have yet to complain bout dinafem. ive grown a good amount of their strains without incident. if i was looking for something to complain about the only thing i could say is once i ordered a cali hash plant from attitude (pick and mix) and it didnt germinate. but thats only 1 bean out of at least 10-15 ive grown from them so that pretty much cancels out that.

no herms...no false advertising (their strains seem to grow exactly as promised via breeder descriptions) and always good potent smoke.

dinafem = A+


----------



## muc (Nov 13, 2012)

Have two Dinafem cj's that were seed labor day weekend going right now both are beasts , 1 is 6' with a main top the size of a pineapple only fatter , the 2nd plant is about a foot shorter with a more normal kola , both plants are 3-4' around loaded with bud , all in all the most aggressive growing plants I've run , they vegged from seed for only a couple of weeks and went in12/12 last week of sept , as I see things right now end of nov to early dec for the chop making it 10 weeks + in reality for my grow 1 1000 always as close as possible . 
As some one else posted here , I've had every single dinafem seed pop , every 1 to date has been well worth the $ and time , started getting shit loads of them as freebies so last winter i grew a bunch of the strains out in dirt , bought the ones I really liked power kush and critical jack for my main grows from here on out along with some the g-13 pineapple express , lifes good  nice looking ladies there jackberryblue47 .


----------



## Ztelthy (Feb 10, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/ztelthy-465766-albums-ztelthys-400w-mh-daul-spec-hps-uvb-cfl-project-picture2512280-dsc00043.jpg






This pic was taken last week.. I'am now 74 days into Veg with my DynaFem Critical + ..she is in a 35L DWC Res. fed on CANNA Aqua nuits, I am going to induce Flowering on the 88th day of Veg.. She has be LST'd as well as Topped many many times.. Whilst in VEG she is under 1X 250W MH, 2X 125W 6500K CFL & 2X 45W 6500K CFL ...

Not to sure how much she'll stretch when in Flower ..(I've heard mixed things) ...but imagine she will get a lot bigger... I've started to Lollipop the under side (lower foliage) as well as tying down any bud sites that are starting to grow up..

Any how I'll add a* LINK* so you can check out my latest thread with the above Critical + feel free to take a look :-


https://www.rollitup.org/stealth-micro-cab-growing/589196-ztelthys-400w-uv-b-cfl.html


I have a 400W DigiLux HPS for Flowering as well as 2X 125W 2700K CFLs, 2x 45W 2700K CFLs ..and 1X 20W UV-B .. Fingers crossed for a good result eh!? .. I'll also be adding ROX and CHA-CHING to the CANNA nuits and then plan to flush with just PH'd tap-water  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Scroga (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone got a report on dinachem?


----------



## Scroga (Feb 10, 2013)

bump yo......


----------



## Rising Moon (Feb 10, 2013)

jackberryblue47 said:


> Dinafem are sick.
> critical jack looking good right now smells like lemon mmmmm.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good!!!

I just picked up 2 cuts of my buddy's selected critical jack pheno. 

His plants looked similar to yours, and are POTENT. One bowl wonder (for us that puff tuff)

And it competes with the Sensi Jack Herer I grow. (also amazing plant)


----------



## Kite High (Feb 10, 2013)

Dinafem is good

I prefer the spanish breeders over the dutch and canadian big time

For some REAL DEAL genetics look at Cannabiogen and Ace

Also Positronics has some awesome gear


----------



## chongsbuddy (Feb 10, 2013)

i grew channel+ from medical seeds which is close to the critical mass,just a femmed versionm i think..i grew it indoors and outdoors!great strain~!t wasnt so much fruity as it was sweet..


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 11, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Dinafem is good
> 
> I prefer the spanish breeders over the dutch and canadian big time
> 
> ...


right on... spain is kickin butt right now too. dinafem is killin it, autos and all. kannabia as well. those two in particular are very good breeders imo. WoS/Delicious/Samsara is another great one.
i recently had my first ever seed from dinafem not grow right. it was a OGK seed, it germ'd slow and finally after about 6 days had a very small taproot. the seed broke ground and grew out a very weak seedling that died a few days later. o well, it happens sometimes. ive had much worse luck with others...
critical + is so great... my only complaint is that it grows so much faster than other strains when u are trying to grow multiple strains at the same time. like i want to grow one right now, but i know it will grow so much faster than my og, chem and diesel.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 11, 2013)

WOS is really good gear...havent tried kannabia...looking at pyramid as well...but IMO Positronics Cannabiogen and Ace are da shiznit real genetics and real breeders


----------



## Scroga (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone done "Dinachem"?


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 11, 2013)

Kite High said:


> WOS is really good gear...havent tried kannabia...looking at pyramid as well...but IMO Positronics Cannabiogen and Ace are da shiznit real genetics and real breeders


i did kannbia beans. they are ok. nothing spectacular but certainly not garbage/not worth trying.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 11, 2013)

muc said:


> Have two Dinafem cj's that were seed labor day weekend going right now both are beasts , 1 is 6' with a main top the size of a pineapple only fatter , the 2nd plant is about a foot shorter with a more normal kola , both plants are 3-4' around loaded with bud , all in all the most aggressive growing plants I've run , they vegged from seed for only a couple of weeks and went in12/12 last week of sept , as I see things right now end of nov to early dec for the chop making it 10 weeks + in reality for my grow 1 1000 always as close as possible .
> As some one else posted here , I've had every single dinafem seed pop , every 1 to date has been well worth the $ and time , started getting shit loads of them as freebies so last winter i grew a bunch of the strains out in dirt , bought the ones I really liked power kush and critical jack for my main grows from here on out along with some the g-13 pineapple express , lifes good  nice looking ladies there jackberryblue47 .





jackberryblue47 said:


> Dinafem are sick.
> critical jack looking good right now smells like lemon mmmmm.
> 
> 
> ...



can either of you guys give me a smoke report on the critical jack? im growing a critical jack and just sent mine into flowering over the weekend. i vegged for 6-7 wks under a 2ft 4bulb t5 w/ a 150w hps from time to time to add more lumens in veg. 

now its flowering under BOTH the hps and 2ft t5. 

its a champ. top'd twice. supercrop'd and lst'd. its a model plant by my standards. HUGE fan leaves on mine (i chop'd half off of nearly each of my fan leaves to allow more light in veg.)

i put it in 24hr darkness...pulled it out and there was already two tiny pistils coming out of the main cola area. very impressive.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 11, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Anyone done "Dinachem"?


i have only a couple week old seedling of it. heres a pic from a few days ago. nice and healthy so far. no problems.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 11, 2013)

dinachem is a newer strain so not too many finished plants of it around. chemdawg91 x guavachem. guavachem is chem4 x afghan. backcrossed into chem4 again many times. dinafem has video of it on youtube. 

any of y'all veg a critical + for very long? i bet that thing would get huge if u veg it for 4-5 weeks or more. i was hardly able to control mine at about 8 inches tall when i flipped it. it worked out, i had just expected it to be much smaller. certainly the fastest stretching strain ive grown so far. i have a grape ape that does it too, and g13 pineapple express grows super fast too. all of those strains yield so nicely too, seems to be a big factor in how it yields.


----------



## Scroga (Feb 11, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i have only a couple week old seedling of it. heres a pic from a few days ago. nice and healthy so far. no problems.
> 
> View attachment 2520965


You doin a journal bro?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 12, 2013)

not atm... sry. ill keep u updated, send me a PM sometime and ill let u know how she is.


----------



## Kite High (Feb 12, 2013)

smellz is a talented and knowledgeable grower...his words mean something...to me for sure


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 12, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> dinachem is a newer strain so not too many finished plants of it around. chemdawg91 x guavachem. guavachem is chem4 x afghan. backcrossed into chem4 again many times. dinafem has video of it on youtube.
> 
> any of y'all veg a critical + for very long? i bet that thing would get huge if u veg it for 4-5 weeks or more. i was hardly able to control mine at about 8 inches tall when i flipped it. it worked out, i had just expected it to be much smaller. certainly the fastest stretching strain ive grown so far. i have a grape ape that does it too, and g13 pineapple express grows super fast too. all of those strains yield so nicely too, seems to be a big factor in how it yields.


Bx'ing many times only leads to instability.

I think the main point here is it's a clone x clone and both clones are really nice.


----------



## muc (May 18, 2013)

Critical + and Critical Jack are favorites for me , both are Dinafem and they just out produce anything else I grown inside hands down


----------



## itsallmedicineman (Oct 15, 2013)

I have done Dinachem. I'm not into reports, 32 years of indulgence I would put Dinachem 9.75 out of 10 all around!


Scroga said:


> Anyone done "Dinachem"?


----------



## Biggz519 (Aug 26, 2017)

|B3RNY| said:


> Critical + is a Skunk X Big Bud cross (originally form Mr. Nice Seeds, known as Critical Mass) that Dinafem created, mostly just making a good feminized version of the original from Mr. Nice. If you read the breeders description of Critical + you would want to call bullshit, mostly because it all sounds too good to be true. But they certainly aren't stretching the truth about any of it. It really does grow fatter buds than any Big Bud I've ever grown, really does flower within 45-50 days, clones very easy (and quickly), has a fruity skunk smell and taste... and the smoke is great as a day or night time smoke.
> I have grown many clones from my favorite pheno, but what amazed me was the pheno I grew outside, from seed. It was put out kind of early, around late march/early april, it grew to about 1 1/2 ft. and started flowering in right around the end of April (waaay too early)... I assumed she would grow a few buds, then re-veg and grow to be massive before flowering season, but she continued to flower!! ..and finished mid July. This gave m ea small harvest before my other plants are even ready to begin flowering. She finished in almost exactly 45 days (could have gone longer but impending rain caused me to cut it right on schedule), the plant only grew to just under 3 ft by the time it was harvested but the top cola was 1 1/2 ft long and weighed in almost 3 ounces by itself. This wouldn't have been a very good pheno for indoor, but I just got very lucky as I'm growing many of them outside but this one gave me a little smoke to hold me off until this fall/winter. The thing is, these guys flower so fast and MASSIVE that it's almost "holy grail" worthy.
> If you have been debating on trying Critical (or a cross of it), or any Dinafem strain for that matter- go for it!! They are GREAT breeders and have decent prices. I put em right up there with TGA and Serious seeds honestly. The critical has made many great hybrids as well, but can be grown potent enough to win a cannabis cup, as she already has a few cup wins under her belt. Cheers!




I know this is a really old thread but was hoping you might have exp with blue critical auto dinafem of course because they the best in my opinion and info be greatly appreciated my ladies are bout 4 weeks into flower


----------



## Phytium hater (Nov 28, 2022)

Fucking SHIT never ordering from Dinafem again 70 % of plants developed only finger tips size buds week 6 , unless they expand to 20 x bigger size in next 2 weeks .
Did critical 2.0 few years back and totally different results...this seems to be the shittiest genetics ever period.
Have they started to sell some chinese total fake crap or what...we ordered these with zillion light years expectations more than this. This is a total fucking scam !!! Couldn't be more pissed off so fuck you very much Dinafem
And yes everything is up to the par in the environment . So I am not going to go there if you start shouting about some you don't know what you are doing blaa blaaa...


----------



## Phytium hater (Nov 28, 2022)

itsallmedicineman said:


> View attachment 2859561View attachment 2859562View attachment 2859563I have done Dinachem. I'm not into reports, 32 years of indulgence I would put Dinachem 9.75 out of 10 all around!


Yeah used to be good back in 2013 , Now I don't know what the fuck is happening with them.


----------



## bigskymtnguy (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm not going to speak poorly of Dinafem, but Barney's Critical had better results for me. Things change, and right now there are many superior choices for seed. For me Dinafem produced nice plants, but not the potency I was looking for.


----------



## conor c (Nov 28, 2022)

SSHZ said:


> Well, Big Bud was always known as a heavy yielder, little taste and just average potency. I guess that shines thru with this hybrid. I've never grown it but I have heard good things about this strain. I've grown numerous things from Dinafem and was happy with everything.......


Nah thats just in seed form the true pnw original reeks is tasty and yields plenty most seedbanks " big bud" is a hybrid of it of course the first being nevils at the seedbank in holland before sensi seeds existed it was a big yielding afghanica no skunk in it but most out there now is crossed to skunk nevil himself used nl#1 to cross to the clone and bxd it a couple of times that was the first seeds available of bigbud and idk of anyone selling that line today


----------



## conor c (Nov 28, 2022)

bigskymtnguy said:


> I'm not going to speak poorly of Dinafem, but Barney's Critical had better results for me. Things change, and right now there are many superior choices for seed. For me Dinafem produced nice plants, but not the potency I was looking for.


There out of buisiness anyway folks


----------



## skuba (Nov 28, 2022)

conor c said:


> Nah thats just in seed form the true pnw original reeks is tasty and yields plenty most seedbanks " big bud" is a hybrid of it of course the first being nevils at the seedbank in holland before sensi seeds existed it was a big yielding afghanica no skunk in it but most out there now is crossed to skunk nevil himself used nl#1 to cross to the clone and bxd it a couple of times that was the first seeds available of bigbud and idk of anyone selling that line today


I think you’re talking about Salmon Creek Big Bud, I never got to smoke it but supposed to be strong


----------



## conor c (Nov 28, 2022)

skuba said:


> I think you’re talking about Salmon Creek Big Bud, I never got to smoke it but supposed to be strong


No thats different the salmon creek big bud isnt the pnw clone its from a large selection of old sensi stock thats still good too but i reckon that comes from nevils stock proly so nl xbb x bb if i remember correctly and the pnw original clone is way older


----------

